# question about water color paints.



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a question about water color paints, now it might seem stupid. Maybe it is. I was looking online the other day to purchase some new paints. When I was looking a saw you can get opaque water color paints, and transparent. I've always have used transparent. I've never heard of opaque before. So what is the difference between the two?


----------



## whatif (Apr 11, 2013)

transparent colours can be painted on top of another color and make a third colour. opaque colours will not do this, something like gouache


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

